# Anniversary



## RedBean

I just want to say first that this forum is fantastic and I have learned a lot from just browsing the threads and reading all the informative posts from all the kind users.

Tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary with my girlfriend and I want to say something to her in Tagalog. I basically want to say Happy Anniversary and that I have been so happy being with her the past year and hope we will be together for many more years to come. If someone can help me out, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fish41

Hey this is a great forum. Learned a lot up to know with just reading. Was eager to read the answers to that question. Where are you filipinas/filipinos ?


----------



## LanceKitty

Err, belated happy anniversary!  I'm really sorry about the delay, but hey, better late than never right?



			
				RedBean said:
			
		

> I basically want to say Happy Anniversary and that I have been so happy being with her the past year and hope we will be together for many more years to come.


 
Maligayang anibersaryo, aking mahal.  Ako'y naging higit na maligaya sa piling mo sa nakaraang taon.  Nawa'y magkasama pa tayo sa mga darating taon.

Ey, you go Redbean!


----------



## mataripis

The Tagalog for Anniversary is "Pagdiriwang"  1.) Happy 1st anniversary= Maligayang pagdiriwang sa unang Taon ng _____________!


----------



## rempress

mataripis said:


> The Tagalog for Anniversary is "Pagdiriwang"  1.) Happy 1st anniversary= Maligayang pagdiriwang sa unang Taon ng _____________!



"Pagdiriwang" is Celebration


----------



## mataripis

Then it is "Kaarawan" in Tagalog.  "maligayang ika- 2 taon ng...."


----------



## rempress

mataripis said:


> Then it is "Kaarawan" in Tagalog.
> _Which one is "kaarawan" in Tagalog?_
> "maligayang ika- 2 taon ng...._(what?)_ "


----------



## mataripis

"Maligayang Ika- 2 taong _kaarawan_ ng ating samahan!


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

No... We just say... Happy Anniversary... Not saying it in English is too absurd. hehehe


----------

